# Missing Tips 2nd weekend in a row



## miraclechild71 (Jul 27, 2019)

Has anyone else been missing Tips with Uber within the last couple of weeks ? I primarily run the airport and on a very consistent basis my customers tip 50 to 75 of the time as most are regular executives , I called them about getting one tip after like 13 rides and got a scripted answer from some lady I could barely understand and it's happening again this week ?? ?


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

thats messed up


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

miraclechild71 said:


> Has anyone else been missing Tips with Uber within the last couple of weeks ? I primarily run the airport and on a very consistent basis my customers tip 50 to 75 of the time as most are regular executives , I called them about getting one tip after like 13 rides and got a scripted answer from some lady I could barely understand and it's happening again this week ?? ?


I KUST GOT A $25.00 TIP DELIVERING PIZZA TO A BAR.
10 MINUTES.
CASH TIPS


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

miraclechild71 said:


> Has anyone else been missing Tips with Uber within the last couple of weeks ? I primarily run the airport and on a very consistent basis my customers tip 50 to 75 of the time as most are regular executives , I called them about getting one tip after like 13 rides and got a scripted answer from some lady I could barely understand and it's happening again this week ?? ?


There seems to be a delay in tips coming thru recently.

Don't waste your time with "support" on issues like this, they don't have a clue.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

After doing this on and off for years today was the first time a tip was blatantly stolen from me by Lyft. After dropping off my first ride of the day a 1.50 tip screen popped up. It was a 3.00 ride so i thought great. Then the next ride I got one of those rare bonuses of 5.00 for a trip that resulted in Lyft losing 1.32. Ironically after that the 1.50 tip was nowhere to be found! Coincidental, not a chance. Uber and Lyft don't operate on coincidence....everything is decisive and done for a reason. Stealing tips from drivers is not part of the TOS as far as I am aware and I see it as a crime, which stealing is. After being on hold for 30 minutes with the Philippines I was disconnected. Called back and now on hold for another 30 minutes. Now a supposed supervisor got on the line and the millennial girl said that the previous person who spoke with me was wrong about the payments. So who lied to me? LYFT IS NOW STEALING OUR TIPS PERIOD. I HAVE NO QUESTION ABOUT THIS AND OFFICIALLY STOP DRIVING FOR THEM TODAY. THIS IS NOT OK BUT BECAUSE LYFT IS LYFT THEY ARE IMMUNE TO ANY AND ALL LAWS.


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm of the opinion that both are stealing tips!!!


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Molongo said:


> I'm of the opinion that both are stealing tips!!!


I'm positive they do.
I don't know why anyone would think otherwise given Uber and Lyft track record of utter disregard for drivers.
One sweet day it will come out, likely thru some whistleblower that tips have been stolen in the millions


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Tips are already included in the fare!


----------

